# Sask Archers & Bowhunters



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Calling all Sask archers and bowhunters! How many do we have here?

Dereck :beer::tongue:


----------



## Mach 10 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mach 10 here -- Regina . Looks like outdoor practice is at hand.


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Shoot in Melville*

Hey there, could anyone post some info here about the shoot in Melville, slated for the Weekend of May 08? Looks like they are planning a two day shoot, with a 720 and a 1440 - was thinking it may be worthwhile to make a trip up from Winnipeg to shoot at a different venue.
- Thanks.


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Check www.saskarchery.com. You should find a link there.

Dereck:beer::tongue:


----------



## brianrakochy (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm one!! Living in Regina now.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

I just became one.. Living in Watrous right now

Chris:beer:


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Hey guys*

I started a user group called Sask Archers and Bow hunters...its really new and just starting out...but I thought it may be a great meeting place to find out info and network...

I sent u all invites...nucker is already a member...

CHeers

Sask Hunter


----------



## X2SHOOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

Count me in, Shaunavon.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Hey maybe I'll get a chance to meet some of you guys in Regina at the Wascana shoot. Coming down to shoot with my Uncle Demetri. He's a member of the Wascana club, so if you know him come on over and introduce yourselves. Looking forward to shooting with him this year!


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Cool. Just signed up and posted!

Dereck in Saskatoon.:tongue::beer:


----------



## tuned3d (Dec 19, 2008)

whats up


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

norsask darton said:


> Hey maybe I'll get a chance to meet some of you guys in Regina at the Wascana shoot. Coming down to shoot with my Uncle Demetri. He's a member of the Wascana club, so if you know him come on over and introduce yourselves. Looking forward to shooting with him this year!


Where is that Wascana shooting taking place at? it looks like its north of Regina from the map but i couldnt get much from it. Iam thinking about making the drive.. Anyone?


----------



## Chue (Feb 14, 2009)

*yup*

Count me in too, Frontier.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Dont live in sask but I am a SAA member and won a gold medal for SAA this past weekend in recurve unaided at the 3D nationals


----------



## tikka boom (Jun 6, 2009)

right here 
speedy creek


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

me too
Moose Jaw Sask.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

travski said:


> Dont live in sask but I am a SAA member and won a gold medal for SAA this past weekend in recurve unaided at the 3D nationals




Did you give up the compound??? Congrats on the gold medal travis!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

nucker04 said:


> Did you give up the compound??? Congrats on the gold medal travis!!


Thanks

No I have not quit using my compound completely, just seem to have way more fun shooting a recurve and more of a challenge without sights to consistently hit foam


----------



## trailscout29 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in lumsden


----------



## prairetruck (Mar 8, 2009)

One for Qu'Appelle


----------



## sako995 (May 8, 2010)

Hello from Davidson.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

prairetruck said:


> One for Qu'Appelle


Is that Fort Qu'appelle? I've got an Aunt and Uncle in Fort Qu'appelle who shoots at the Wascana club. My Uncle's Demitri Procyk.


----------



## luftmech (Sep 24, 2009)

Moose Jaw, we have our 2 day shoot on he 16th at the scout camp , come out and hi. It will be a good course.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I'm at Camp Dundurn shooting tomorrow. Who else will be out there?


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi there from Regina.


----------



## trelson (Dec 30, 2006)

I am from Regina and my wife and I are members of the Wascana Archers


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Who's all going to P.A. for the provincials?


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

norsask darton said:


> Who's all going to P.A. for the provincials?


Ill be there!!


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello from Regina!

BTW the Social Group that Lee (Sask Hunter) was talking about is here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=279


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

LLoyd and Area Archers are hosting a SAA qualifier this weekend hope to see some of you there


----------

